# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  In desperate need of help with new Prusa

## Scubazan

Recently I bought the Geeetech Prusa i3 Pro C. It's their new dual extruder with what they are calling a GT2560 board, "The perfect combo of Arduino Mega2560 + Ramps 1.4."

Where re to begin.
I guess the first issue is the End Stops. I have 6 ports and 3 end stops. As per the instructions they were plugged into the X,Y,Z Max ports and the steppers would only move in the direction AWAY from the end stops.
After going back and forth with China and them constantly asking form pics, they told me to plug into the Min ports. It fixed the problem, and I went to bed.
the next morning I booted up the machine and it only moved in the direction of the end stops.. Geeetech wont respond. And I can't fix the problem. Changing ports repeats the problem with consistency.

Next. When Heating up the extruders they hit max temp and error. I've set the max temp to 220C on the Repetier Manual control. I've set it in the Printer Config, and I've set it on the LCD control of the printer. Heating goes to max, every time.

Exteuder motors won't run even when heated within the appropriate range..

i guess thats hats a good start.

thank you in advance for any help you can give,

Zan.

----------


## Scubazan

Figured out the axis movement problem. News.. After it errors I need to M999 command, "home" each axis individually and then it will "Park" at the limits I set.

im still having the over heating issue..

anyone with pointers? Please?

----------


## bizo

First a disclaimer, Im very new to this world.
I want to buy this model, so I have learned (and keep learning) about every bit of it...

Have you tried to redeploy the firmware of the mainboard?
It's sounds like this is the issue

----------


## kazmut

im having the same issue. my extruder motors doesn't work, I've tried connecting them to the X axis and the nema motors ran. back to the extruder port  abd they wont run. i reuploaded the firmware and they still don't work. can't even post at geeetech forun but I cant post there,

----------


## Roxy

You need to get set up with Arduino 1.05 and pull in the Marlin software.   Marlin is Open Source and if it is sole with a commercial product they need to provide the source to the EXACT version they are selling.   Get it to compile.   Then we can help you with Configuration.h settings.

----------


## brucehvn

There is usually a setting in the firmware to prevent cold extrudes.  This will keep the extruder motor from running unless the hotend temperature is above a certain threshold.  It's not clear what firmware you are running, but in the Marlin Configuration.h, it looks like this:


```
//this prevents dangerous Extruder moves, i.e. if the temperature is under the limit
//can be software-disabled for whatever purposes by
#define PREVENT_DANGEROUS_EXTRUDE
//if PREVENT_DANGEROUS_EXTRUDE is on, you can still disable (uncomment) very long bits of extrusion separately.
#define PREVENT_LENGTHY_EXTRUDE

#define EXTRUDE_MINTEMP 170
```

In this case, the firmware will not allow the extruder motor to run unless the hotend is above 170 degrees.

Bruce

----------


## iras

You may already know this about using Repetier-Host manual controls:  You may not be able to use all of the left/right forward/back manual controls until you home the particular axis.  This drove me crazy originally until I found out about homing first. But be careful - until you have the end stops configured correctly (especially the X axis in my instance). your instruction to HOME may force the extruder to the end and then keep trying to move. Also, don't be surprised if one Axis (probably X) is reversed, such that the end stop is for MAX not MIN, and the firmware has X configured as inverted.

----------


## ZorAxe

@*Scubazan* Did you manage to figure out the problem? What error are you getting on the heating side?

----------

